# Dados climáticos - Mealhada/Coimbra



## hugosilva78 (11 Set 2014 às 11:27)

Sou estudante de viticultura, e novo no forum, e queria perguntar se é possível obter as seguintes informações metereológicas diárias para a localidade MEALHADA (ou próximo), para os anos 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013:

Duração do dia;
Temperatura máxima;
Temperatura mínima;
Temperatura média;
Precipitação?

Onde é que me posso dirigir, saber qual o custo associado..?


----------



## tacapica (11 Set 2014 às 15:51)

Tenta, talvez contactar a DRABL. Como eles tem uma estação meteo em Anadia (junto da estação do IPMA), que TALVEZ esteja a funcionar, pode ser que eles tenham esses dados. Quanto a valores não faço a minima ideia.


----------



## CptRena (11 Set 2014 às 17:34)

http://aps.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/forms/html/regmeteo/agrometereologia.html


----------



## Profetaa (12 Set 2014 às 22:58)

hugosilva78 disse:


> Sou estudante de viticultura, e novo no forum, e queria perguntar se é possível obter as seguintes informações metereológicas diárias para a localidade MEALHADA (ou próximo), para os anos 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013:
> 
> Duração do dia;
> Temperatura máxima;
> ...



Olá.
Tenho uma estação meteorologica amadora a funcionar desde 2009 em Febres (Cantanhede)a cerca de 15 kms da Mealhada, os dados em certas alturas poderão estar incorrectos ou inexistentes, no entanto espero que possam valer de algo.... 

Alguma duvida está á vontade.

Segue este
link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA70


----------



## Zapiao (13 Set 2014 às 00:16)

Profetaa disse:


> , os dados em certas alturas poderão estar incorrectos ou inexistentes



Porquê ?


----------



## Profetaa (13 Set 2014 às 12:56)

Zapiao disse:


> Porquê ?



A incorrecção de dados é no periodo inicial da mesma, pois foi mal montada.
o Pluviometro estava preso no mastro e com o muito vento este abanava provocando dados incorrectos de precipitação....Entretanto este problema já foi resolvido á algum tempo
 Os restantes dados, penso eu que estão minimamente correctos.


----------



## NunoC (14 Out 2014 às 12:55)

Contacta o DRABL para retirares todas as tuas dúvidas


----------

